# Louie



## BEAUKEZRA (Oct 21, 2010)

I lost my beautiful boy yesterday. I justcan't believe he's gone. I miss you Lou.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2010)

We're so sorry you lost Louie. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Louie.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Louie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Binkie free dude.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 22, 2010)

so sorry :bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, little one.


----------

